# squishy



## Charlie Parker

« Monsieur, comment dit-on ? "It's squishy." » C'est la question qu'une élève m'a posé l'autre jour. Elle parlait d'un "stress ball" que plusieurs élèves à mon école utilisent. Ces élèves ont un trouble d'hyperactivité et ça les aide un peu s'ils peuvent manipuler une de ces balles. Elles ont presque la consistance d'un ballon. Qu'est-ce que je pourrais dire ? Voici quequles idées :
_C'est spongieux.
C'est mollasson._
Si j'avais à traduire "spongy" je proposerais _spongieux_. Pour moi, "spongy" ne décrit pas la même texture que "squishy." Avez-vous d'autre suggestions ?


----------



## Guill

Ne n'ayant pas sous les yeux je ne peux pas te l'assurer, mais ne peut-on pas parler de "visqueux" ici ? Ou n'est-ce pas assez mou peut-être ?


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est intéressant Guill. Faute de mieux et pour ne pas être sans réponse j'ai suggéré _mou _à l'éleve. Je ne suis pas sûr. Selon le dictionnaire WR _visqueux _veut dire "sticky" or "gooey" mais aucun de ces termes ne rend l'idée de "squishy."


----------



## amg8989

_flasque_ ....???


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Bien d'accord..._ visqueux_ ne convient pas ici.

L'idée d'amg n'est pas bête. La balle anti-stress de ta photo m'a l'air un peu « _flasque et ramollie_ », en effet. Par contre, il me semble qu'un ballon qui aurait cette consistance rebondirait mal. 

Je me demande si « _élastique _» ne pourrait pas convenir? Dans ce sens : 





> Qui est fait d'une matière très *souple *ou très *flexible*, douée d'élasticité. _*Balle*, gomme, sommier élastique._


 
Il me vient aussi « _caoutchouteux_ ».


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci amg and Nico. Vous m'avez donné des idées intéressantes. C'est difficile à décrire, cette consistance. Selon un site web, ces balles ont une la consistance de pâte à modeler.


----------



## Ellea1

Hello 

Maybe

C'est malléable, mou simply put


----------



## Charlie Parker

Il me semble que _malléable _est une forte possibilité. Merci.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai failli suggérer _malléable_ hier soir... puis je me suis ravisée.  Je ne suis pas convaincue que cela traduise "_squishy_".

Lu :  





> (Nom du produit) est une pâte à modeler révolutionnaire, légère, élastique et caoutchouteuse


----------



## Ellea1

C'est souple ???


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, on peut se mettre à lister tous les (quasi) synonymes. 

À bien y repenser, _malléable_ n'est pas mal, et le _spongieux _du premier post pourrait convenir aussi, pour décrire une balle anti-stress. 
Tout dépend du matériau dont elle est faite; certaines sont plus souples ou molles que d'autres.

Mais pour traduire "_squishy_" - et au risque de me tromper - moi je reviens à _élastique/caoutchouteux_.


----------



## Ellea1

Yes, I like "caoutchouteux" as well


----------



## Guill

J'aime "malléable". Ca regroupe à la fois l'idée de caoutchouc, et celle de flexibilité (on pourrait dire "flexible" aussi), alors que par exemple un pneu, fait de caoutchouc, n'est absolument pas malléable ni flexible (c'est autre chose mais l'idée reste la même).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je voterais aussi pour malléable, ce qui est sûr c'est que ce genre d'objet se malaxe, mais il n'y a pas d'adjectif correspondant...


----------



## Nicomon

En fait, ce qui me gêne avec _*malléable*_, c'est que d'une part le même mot existe en anglais, et que je l'ai surtout entendu dans ce sens : 





> Que l’on peut facilement modeler, façonner. L’argile est une substance malléable.


 Dans la catégorie synonymes, une balle anti-stress peut être _*compressible*, *pétrissable,*_ ou même *triturable,* mais (en principe) elle est aussi *élastique*, en ce sens qu'elle reprend sa forme... contrairement à la pâte à modeler, qui est malléable aussi. 

Tous ces adjectifs (à part _élastique_) me font penser à "_squeezable_", mais "_squishy_" ne me semble pas évident à traduire.


----------



## amg8989

what about *MOLLE*???


http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-definition/molle

just to quote from the site:

*molle* 
  adjectif féminin singulier 
*1 *qui cède au toucher, qui est de substance tendre 
*2* qui est un peu sourde et lente (une molle complainte) 
*3* qui donne une impression de rondeur, de souplesse dans les contours, les lignes, le relief 
*4* qui est flasque, avachie 
*5* qui est souple, qui se déforme facilement 
*6* par extension qui manque de tenue 
*7* amorphe, qui manque de vigueur pour une personne 
*8* qui est faible et sans vigueur pour une écriture, une œuvre


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je suis bien d'accord, Nico, en ce qui concerne _malléable. _Cet adjectif convient mieux peut-être à une substance qui ne reprend pas sa forme après qu'on la triture.


----------



## pointvirgule

> Une balle anti-stress est un petit jouet se présentant sous la forme d'une balle malléable [...]
> (Wikipédia, « Balle anti-stress »)


À défaut de mieux...


----------



## Nicomon

Mais je ne suis toujours pas convaincue que _malléable_ traduise "_squishy_".
À choisir, je préfère _spongieux_ comme dans cet exemple extrait de *ce site*


> The gels alone couldn’t be used as membranes because they were just “soft and squishy” with no real structure.
> Les gels ne peuvent pas être utilisés en tant que tels comme membranes parce qu’ils sont « mous et spongieux », sans véritable structure.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Ça y est, Nico. Tu as mis le doigt dessus.


----------



## Nicomon

En fait... c'est "back to square one".  Mais t'as dit que tu traduirais plutôt _spongieux_ par _spongy._


----------



## Ellea1

Squishy means "mou et spongieux"

didn't see why finding something different was necessary.


----------



## chatkigazouille

Bonjour - si l'on veut dire qu'un chat est « squishy » on peut utiliser dans ce cas là *souple *? C'est que sa peau est si douce est bonne à toucher, et dans un un certain sens élastique.

"Oh that cat is so squishy I could hug him all day long."

Merci


----------



## joelooc

C'est bizarre, ça m'a tout de suite fait penser au régionalisme "esquicher":


*esquicher⇒* _vtr__régional_ (presser, serrer, comprimer)squeeze⇒ _vtr_  (_informal_)squish⇒ _vtr_ Attention, tu esquiches trop les fruits, tu vas les abîmer.

qui si on veut l'adapter en adjectif donnerait "écrabouillable"qui n'existe évidemment pas,(trop simple) mais rien n'empêche de dire "on peut l'écrabouiller/ l'esquicher"


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas pour un chat, j'espère ! 

Pour le chat, on pourrait dire _moelleux_, _tendre_ ou _soyeux_ selon la nuance recherchée.


----------



## joelooc

voire! La légende de la photo était Meeouch!


----------



## Charlie Parker

I can’t imagine calling a cat “squishy.” I would say “cuddly.” J’abonde dans le même sens que le Maître.


----------



## Mosquito34

I think ' spongy ' is the most appropriate.

' squishy '  in my view describes accurately the sounds of liquid in the ears when one has a cold.

I don't know anything about Indonesian cats in the context !


Happy and much better New Year to all.

Mozzie34


----------



## Locape

Je vote aussi pour _moelleux _si on veut utiliser un terme inhabituel mais amusant pour un chat. C'est d'ailleurs un des traductions de _spongy_, dans le sens de _mou_, pas de _spongieux _! On dit aussi que les chats sont élastiques, même si c'est plus pour parler de leur prodigieuse souplesse.


----------



## chatkigazouille

@joelooc @maitre @Locape Merci des suggestions en français. Je crois que j'utiliserais moelleux dans ce cas-là.

@Charlie Parker and @Mosquito34 - a little bit of a context, my initial post came after watching some YouTube videos that show a cat with a person who much cups its face and rubs its skin back and forth. Title includes the word squishy, I'd assume because you can grab that cuddly cat face and pull it and it would come back to its normal shape (like when we squish a squishy toy).

I guess I'd agree with you guys that squishy wouldn't be the most accurate term to describe the cat itself, so I don't know what word would be the best here. I feel like cuddly doesn't capture that elastic "feel". Doughy? Doesn't sound right. Thanks


----------



## Locape

@Mosquito34 suggested _spongy_ in your context, the WRD says it means 'soft and springy', so it seems to fit. If _squishy _means 'soft and wet', then it's _spongieux _in French, which rather means absorbent or 'porous like a sponge'. The WRD gives also _squashy/squidgy (UK)_ for something soft and squishy (mou, moelleux).


----------



## chatkigazouille

Thanks Locape


----------

